# Truma Boiler



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Given all this cold weather and the fact that we are off to Shepton in the new year, I thought in a good idea to check a few things.

Ran the heating and hot water on gas and although water starts getting hot and blown air heat starts working, after about 5 minutes it cuts out and the red light comes on.

Have repeated this several times and same thing happens.

Any help please?

Regards


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Have you taken the external cover from the boiler vent?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not using butane by any chance (calor blue bottles) Brandywine?

Dick


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree with Glandwr !

I have had same problem in the past


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Truma Red Light*

Hi,

Red light normally indicates a gas supply problem.

Maybe the regulator is partially frozen?
If you have the optional "Eis-Ex" regulator heating system is it switched on?
Depending on the age of your van, the Eis-Ex is normally switched on or off through the display control panel.

Other option: - Are you using Butane (Blue) or Propane ?? - remember that Butane freezes at a higher temperature than Propane.

Hope that helps.

Happy Travels

cheers

Dave


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies- we have refillable gaslow bottles on propane not butane.

Hob works OK so does not seem to be a gas supply problem.

Chasper - as far a I know, we don't have a vent cover, its a standard fitting in the side of the van.

Regards


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope its not the same problem we had with our truma which was doing the same - it turned out to be the control board. A local centre quoted between £600 for a repair and £1400 for a new boiler and 4-6 weeks away at Truma.

The good news though is that we booked it with Truma direct at their factory and they repaired it in the morning for £38.

Even so I hope it turns out to be something simpler for you

stew


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Stew - is that a Truma factory in this country?

Regards


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

brandywine said:


> Stew - is that a Truma factory in this country?
> 
> Regards


Yep, its near Derby

http://www.scoot.co.uk/England/Derbyshire/Derby/Truma-(U-K)-Ltd.-230222866.html

stew


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Stew - is that a Truma factory in this country?


Not really a "factory" as such. The main manufacturing factory is in Germany.

The place in Derbyshire is "Truma Uk", admin, spares, service, training centre.

Easy to find just off the A50, their tech support people are usually very helpful.

Trevor


----------



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

*truma*

have u checked the fuses in control panel ,??/there are 2 fuses 1 slow blowing and 1fast blowing .i had the same problem and was assured it was gas but having checked the control panel 1 fuse had gone not quite sure which 1 as it was a while ago but since ive changed fuse no problems ..touch wood ,


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I had a similar problem with the truma 6002 boiler on my previous van....

Light a few burners on the hob, then start the boiler, if the hob flames lower when the boiler is firing up it could be the regulator.



Pete


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

I had a problem with mine red light came on.Traced it to loss of 12volt supply to truma.Check when boiler fires up that voltage does not drop to 4volt.It was the output from the schaudt unit that was faulty.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

We have just had that happen to us....Clive already on his way to Italy, had to turn back. Took the Hymer into Brownhills in Swindon. What a waste of time. They told hims it was some sort of problem, so to save time he drove up to Truma, got the spares, and brought it back to them....£624.30 later, they still had not fixed the problem. Needless to say, Clive brought the MH home and got a brand new Truma heating system for £890.00 and fitted it himself yesterday. The kitchen looked like a workshop....but hey, he is on his way to Italy with everything working! Well done to him!!!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*red light*

what van is it and what truma system is it

are you running 240 and gas together etc etc


----------



## woodhus (May 1, 2005)

When we had a simialr problem it turned out to be a faulty gas regulator. The cooker rings still worked but the heating failed so I guess the pressure was insufficient for the greater load of the heater. The regulator failed due to a build up of oil residue from the rubber connecting hose (a well known problem) so we had to install a steel connector as well as a new regulator.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Not that this will be much help but as others have said there seems to be two simple issues that cause the red light to go on: lack of voltage and low pressure on the gas. In our cold weather we have experienced both. The hob works under low pressure but the heating won't come on. Two things have caused this, a summertime bottle of gas that got changed to propane and an empty bottle. The electrical problem was just due to a nearly dead battery. So the conclusion is to check both before looking deeper.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*red light*

I totally agree loss of mains power when on 240 will cause the red light also

we need more details before a conclusion of a non expensive type can be reached


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*limescale*

after 2 years in the dolomites we had a boiler with limescale affecting the stat causing same prob as u , after asking local van owners in italy we filled it with cheap vinigar ,left it overnight and then flushed it with hot water ,,,d dahhh all well now,check fuses and gas supply as advised on here also first


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Truma*

I also have used the UK Truma Importers at Derby. Excellent service everything taken out of the van checked and reinstalled in a morning and as I recall under £100.

Steve


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies, have to say Peejays was the best.

Lit 2 burners on hob, boiler would not light at all, turned burners off and boiler lit.

Checked gas bottle, nearly empty! Opened new bottle and boiler works fine.

Yet another motorhome lesson learned, when will it ever stop.

Regards to all.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*boiler*

had similar problem on the way back from UK two weeks ago Minus 0deg did work on low for a few hours then died did light up again later in the morning think it could have been the gas mix as we have gaslow and apparently there is a summer mix and a winter mix of propane butane so assumed that there was a atomizing problem due to the extreme weather , Apparently you can also get the regulator oiling up Evan with SS piping and not having the regulator high enough, there is an article on the calor gas site,


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: red light*



Sideways86 said:


> what van is it and what truma system is it
> 
> are you running 240 and gas together etc etc


As stated the red light will come on if you loose your power source

either gas or electric, we all learn thats the benefit of the membership with MHF

We have all discovered great help on here

enjoy your motorhoming

John


----------

